# Anime for the fall?



## bnwchbammer (Oct 5, 2010)

So I've seen the list.
If you've not, here it is:





But nothing's sticking out.
Only got like 5 eps left of Asobi ni Iku Yo.
(God I feel lame as hell for watching that show)
And I need something to look forward to since HOTD is over.
What are you guys looking forward to on the list?
Or just what are you watching in general?
Any sequels on that list that the original series deserves a play through?
Cuz to me it's looking pretty lame.


----------



## Crass (Oct 5, 2010)

Skip all the recent anime moe bullshit and download some classics if you havent already. Record of Lodoss War etc.


----------



## petspaps (Oct 5, 2010)

yer i got nothing either, HOTD's over  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . And im cbf with the filler arcs in Naruto. Bleach and One Piece seem to be fine for now but i swear one more filler arc and i might be off anime for a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## prowler (Oct 5, 2010)

Everything that gg is subbing.
also panty and stockings.

edit: and Oreimo.


----------



## pitman (Oct 5, 2010)

Panty and Stocking (Fricking awesome).
The World God Only Know (The manga is great 'I can already see the ending !').
Sora no Otoshimono: Forte (a sequel for a hilarious anime despite being extremely ecchi).
A Certain Magical Index 2 (I enjoyed the first one so I'll definitely check this out).

I guess I'll check OreImo even if I have a real little sister( to quote Genshiken:


			
				Sasahara said:
			
		

> I can vouch that [those games] are a result of fantasies by people who don't actually have a younger sister.



Pick your poison from this:


----------



## Warrior522 (Oct 5, 2010)

Taisen, MLSCBTC, MM, APH 4. Do want, yesh.


----------



## Twiffles (Oct 6, 2010)

/thread
/season
/life


----------



## Rubedo (Oct 6, 2010)

So far, the only things that seem to have any promise are Arakawa season 2, Ore no Imouto and Yosuga no Sora. Panty and Stocking MIGHT end up okay, it really depends on what direction they take with the series.

Anyway, there's lots of older stuff you could watch too, you know.
http://myanimelist.net/animelist/FFandMMfa...s=7&order=0
I recommend anything I've rated 8+.

Edit: Oh how could I forget about BAKUMAN?! Easily going to be show of the season if they can manage to adapt it properly. The manga is amazing and as long as they stick to it, it will also be amazing. Just don't watch gg's subs for it (or anything, for that matter), their subs suck.


----------



## Twiffles (Oct 6, 2010)

Also:


Spoiler: Less Waste. More Taste.










_Why is Bakuman faded?_ -- The manga dropped in quality two-thirds of the way through, but anime =! 1:1 manga adaptation, so it's "up in the air".
_Why isn't Panty & Stocking on there?_ -- Overall it's stupid. (FLY AWAY NOW. FLY AWAY.) Go ahead and like it, I'm tired of trolling anyway.
_You have no taste/This thing is crap!_ -- 2chan numbers say otherwise. Think I'm lying? Check it yourself.

Key subgroups, as of now (R.I.P. Eclipse): 
*[UTW-Ryuumaru]* - Yosuga no Sora
*[Horriblesubs]* - Super Robot Taisen OG: The Inspector, Sore no Otoshimono: Forte
*[Nutbladder]* - Arakawa Under the Bridge x Bridge
*[Ryuumaru]* - MM!, Hyakka Ryouran Samurai Girls
*[Nordkohl]* - Psychic Detective Yakumo
*[UTW-gg]* - To Aru Majutsu no Index II
*[Mazui]* - Ore no Imouto ga Konnani Kawaii Wake ga Nai
*[gg]* - Bakuman, Star Driver, Soredemo Machi wa Mawatteiru, Togainu no Chi

The rest haven't started airing and/or sadly no one cares about them right now. (Like Shinryaku! Ika Musume ;_ Looks like they care now. Finally. ;_;
People _hate_ on gg since kodathey like to trollsub, for laughs, and apparently no one knows how to take a joke anymore.

Sources: Their respective websites/I can moonrune/I sit in IRC all day/etc

Haters Gonna Hate ?(???)?


----------



## Desendos (Oct 6, 2010)

Looks to me like a good season this year. (Star Driver, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) 

Apart from the inevitable flame wars on the internet about panty and stocking. Already hearing comments like "OMG THE SECOND COMING OF ANIME" and "WTF? POWER PUFF GIRLS RIP OFF!"


----------



## Wabsta (Oct 6, 2010)

Stardriver looks pretty cool, and the first episode is already out! Gonna watch it as soon as I come home!


----------



## Escape (Oct 6, 2010)

Oh yea, I forgot To Love-Ru is coming back for a new season. 
Looking foward to seeing it


----------



## raulpica (Oct 6, 2010)

Probably gonna watch Star Driver, Panty and Stocking (I'm a sucker for Gainax, usually), and MAYBE Ore no Imouto (read quite a bit of the manga, was kinda funny).


----------



## Rubedo (Oct 6, 2010)

Twiffles said:
			
		

> Also:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Less Waste. More Taste.
> ...



You watch fansubs to understand what people are saying, right?
gg's subs do not translate what the people are saying, they make shit up.
Why would you watch subs that do not translate what they are saying?
The only reason why you THINK gg has good subs is because their subs are usually free of typos and awkward English, but that doesn't mean they are ACCURATE TO THE ACTUAL DIALOG.
AND.THEY.AREN'T.


----------



## prowler (Oct 6, 2010)

Twiffles said:
			
		

> People _hate_ on gg since kodathey like to trollsub, for laughs, and apparently no one knows how to take a joke anymore.


----------



## Twiffles (Oct 6, 2010)

Rubedo said:
			
		

> You watch fansubs to understand what people are saying, right?
> gg's subs do not translate what the people are saying, they make shit up.
> Why would you watch subs that do not translate what they are saying?
> The only reason why you THINK gg has good subs is because their subs are usually free of typos and awkward English, but that doesn't mean they are ACCURATE TO THE ACTUAL DIALOG.
> AND.THEY.AREN'T.


I stopped watching subs last year. I watch most shows as they air. ( ¯3¯)y-?

It's called trollsubbing for a reason. _Overall_, it's correct, but kodathey always throw in their puns/twist subs because they don't give a crap and it's for comedic value.
Here, I'll even give you evidence for your argument: "It's a pinch!". If you watched it, the subs totally went against what he said, also, the fact they throw in "Fabulous" multiple times. 
Everyone's known they do this since forever, same with Coalguys _(See: B Gata H Kei and K-ON)_, but the ability to TL/Edit/Typeset/QC/Encode/release in the time they do is still astounding. Plus they work just as fast even with dealing with "Sign hell" anime like Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei. Sure, kodathey like to have fun with the subs, but if I was awake at 2 AM typesetting for a bunch of whining internet kids I'd want to at least have _some_ fun to make it less unbearable.

tl;dr - They already know people hate them, they don't care, they do it all for free anyway.

They can and will talk as much smack as they want, but if even THORA will use their subs for their HD encodes, what can you do.
Also, they own the main proprietor of transport streams now, a source as valuable as gold in the world of subbers.
Sure, call me biased. I don't care. As a former TL, I can at least respect what they do.


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 6, 2010)

Escape said:
			
		

> Oh yea, I forgot To Love-Ru is coming back for a new season.
> Looking foward to seeing it


ep 1 is out already, and the manga has been relaunched


----------



## Escape (Oct 6, 2010)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> Escape said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holly **** you're right!! a new To Love-Ru manga!! I hated the ending so much, so much wanted it to continue. 

Thanks a lot for the heads up.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Surely made my day.


----------



## Rubedo (Oct 6, 2010)

Escape said:
			
		

> Joe88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now if only To Love Ru wasn't terrible...


----------



## Demonbart (Oct 6, 2010)

Rubedo said:
			
		

> Escape said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it bad that I actually liked it?


----------



## Rubedo (Oct 6, 2010)

Demonbart said:
			
		

> Rubedo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes


----------



## Demonbart (Oct 6, 2010)

B'awww 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Why?


----------



## pitman (Oct 6, 2010)

Stuff like To-love-ru are crap but can enjoyable, stuff like this need to exist so you can just turn off your brain and enjoy the sudden rays of light.


----------



## Rubedo (Oct 6, 2010)

pitman said:
			
		

> Stuff like To-love-ru are crap but can enjoyable, stuff like this need to exist so you can just turn off your brain and enjoy the sudden rays of light.



Except there are infinitely better shows that you can do this with, like Aria for example.


----------



## hakusa (Nov 1, 2010)

Actually, I found myself catching quite a few anime this Fall. Or maybe it's just because I took the initiative to try more of them out. I find this season pretty pleasant.

*Watching*:
Kuragehime (which I have a feeling might end up my favourite for Fall'10)
Bakuman
Soredemo Machi wa Mawatteiru (good OP by Sakamoto Maaya is good)
Arakawa Under The BridgexBridge
Otome Youkai Zakuro

Contemplating whether I should watch Letter Bee Reverse. If it ends up like the later half of the first season, then I most probably will not. While for Hakuouki, I dropped the first season halfway through. I dislike DEEN. Better to play the game than watch a badly-made anime with spoilers, imo.


----------



## mameks (Nov 1, 2010)

Twiffles said:
			
		

> Also:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Less Waste. More Taste.


These are also what I'd recommend. Especially: Star Driver; Oreimo(Ore no Imouto); The World God Only Knows; Sora no Otoshimono and Hyakka Ryouran.


----------



## Youkai (Nov 3, 2010)

Emu Emu is extremely funny XD (MM)


----------



## mameks (Nov 3, 2010)

Youkai said:
			
		

> Emu Emu is extremely funny XD (MM)


Yeah. Started watching it last night. It's brilliant XD


----------

